

Meltdowns at NSA spy data center destroy equipment, delay opening - conductor
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/meltdowns-at-nsa-spy-data-center-destroy-equipment-delay-opening

======
smoorman1024
I am having trouble imagining what would cause a two foot arc within a server?

I've never heard of this issue among other high performance server racks. What
could the NSA be doing that is consistently causing this issue?

